# NS Bikes Co. Suburban



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Well i have the day off from work today so i thought i would show off my DJ/Park/Street hardtail.

Spec:

Frame: NS Bikes Co. Suburban
Fork: Rockshox Argyle 409 lowered to 80mm
Cranks: Shimano Saints w/ Blackspire 32t ring and e13 bash
Headset:Cane Creek SOLOS 
Wheels: Azonic Outlaws w/ white rims and black hubs
Bars: Raceface Diabolus cut to about 25"
Stem: Truvativ Husselfelt
Pedals: MSHBKS
Brake: Avid BB7 w/ linear housing and LX lever.

weight: 28lbs.


This bike is simply amazing, and i am surprised that more people have not purchased this frame considering it can be ordered through almost any bike shop that uses BTI as a distributor. The geometry is spot on with a 13" seat tube, 15" chain stays, 21.8" top tube, and a 13" BB. They retail for around 350 bucks, made of full butted chromoly tubing, and weigh 5lbs.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Actually I love those frames. It was hard finding the price on it. So your post helps lol. So are is there anything you don't like about it? Thing you like the most about it?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

The only thing i dont like about it is that the paint seems to chip fairly easy, but that is not a big deal.

I love how easy it is to tweak in the air.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

I was going to order one but I really wanted a V-brake in the rear. Cool bike, looks great! I agree with you that it seems more people would be on them. Oh well, ride an industry secret and it's cool to rock something you won't see a ton of out there.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

i want one of those so bad, i think my LBS uses BTI and i know the owner so i get discounts


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

that's a bad ass build, I like it a lot. You got that ***** slammed so much looks like you have that seat as far forward as it'll go. Is it comf to ride with the seat where it's at?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

ServeEm said:


> that's a bad ass build, I like it a lot. You got that ***** slammed so much looks like you have that seat as far forward as it'll go. Is it comf to ride with the seat where it's at?


The pic is from the night i built it, when i was putting the seat on i wanted to start with the seat all the way down but if i had it where i wanted it on the rails, then the seat wouldnt clear the tire.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

derfernerf said:


> i want one of those so bad, i think my LBS uses BTI and i know the owner so i get discounts


Problem is that i think BTI is out of stock and they have been saying they were gonna get more in since the beginning of summer.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

I hear ya, still a bad ass build, I def like white builds. I tried a white bike before but it got dirty hella quick with all my bails. Black seems to hide a lot better for me


----------



## Pastor D (May 30, 2007)

The Agency said:


> I was going to order one but I really wanted a V-brake in the rear. .


:sad: Same here.


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

Nice NS. Not many on MTBR, and like you i don't know why there aren't more out there (they are pretty popular down here in OZ tho). Check my sig for my rigid Suburban i posted ages ago. I still would find it hard to build a better bike for its intended use i recon. 

So your weight is 28lbs? That seems pretty heavy for a Sub...perhaps its in your wheelset? Anyway solid build. No doubt you will enjoy it.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

i love these things. especially the short stays..TT length is a bit short for my taste though, but way sick non the less.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

looks mint. when i get enough cash, im gonna sell my banshee frame and get a NS Capital. They are mint


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

thats a euro BB right?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

starship303 said:


> Nice NS. Not many on MTBR, and like you i don't know why there aren't more out there (they are pretty popular down here in OZ tho). Check my sig for my rigid Suburban i posted ages ago. I still would find it hard to build a better bike for its intended use i recon.
> 
> So your weight is 28lbs? That seems pretty heavy for a Sub...perhaps its in your wheelset? Anyway solid build. No doubt you will enjoy it.


Well that is bathroom scale weight, plus im running RF diabalos bars, but 28lbs isnt too bad.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Yup.










Here is the link to all the information...

https://www.bti-usa.com/item.asp?item=NS1641&searchtype=&itemsearch=&showSec=0&filter=


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

The Agency said:


> Yup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would that be an answer to my question about the BB size?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

www.ns-bikes.com


----------



## patch-rik (Aug 28, 2006)

Are those built in tensioners I see? I can't tell form the pic


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

patch-rik said:


> Are those built in tensioners I see? I can't tell form the pic


No, it doesn't have built-in tensioners.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

How did I miss this thread??

Bangin' ride man!


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

derfernerf said:


> would that be an answer to my question about the BB size?


Yeah, sorry I wasn't more clear. It is a 68mm euro BB.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

i wish they would get some in stock i could have my friend order me one. why does bti only carry the white frame i wonder.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

boyfromthelak said:


> i wish they would get some in stock i could have my friend order me one. why does bti only carry the white frame i wonder.


Good question, i called them and asked if they could get any other colors because i really wanted the apple green one, but they said they couldnt.


----------



## DrClarke (Nov 13, 2006)

Are those 26's? Man that looks really sweet.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Really diggin' the blue pedals and green fork, it just works.


----------



## applegreenheckler (Feb 26, 2005)

The NS frames finally came back in stock on Friday. The BTI only recieved 22 suburbans and I ordered 10 of them with 6 of those to fill back orders. We sell them for $360 shipped and no tax outside Michigan. They should be in the shop early this week.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

applegreenheckler said:


> The NS frames finally came back in stock on Friday. The BTI only recieved 22 suburbans and I ordered 10 of them with 6 of those to fill back orders. We sell them for $360 shipped and no tax outside Michigan. They should be in the shop early this week.


awww c'mon...i just have to live in michigan... :madman: :madmax:


----------



## DrClarke (Nov 13, 2006)

I noticed this Friday too, and walked to one of my LBS and asked them to place an order for me, which they did (cross my fingers.) (They have a BTI account also.)

But on a sad note... my frame cost me $499.... I should have ordered it from you. I feel like I got seriously robbed. Probably the last time I shop from there... that's a flippin' large difference between $360 and $499.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

you can get them on from www.chainreactioncycles.com for 450 shipped to the usa in any color you want


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Shops have to make margin and cover overhead.


----------



## applegreenheckler (Feb 26, 2005)

derfernerf said:


> awww c'mon...i just have to live in michigan... :madman: :madmax:


If your in Metro Detroit you can cash and carry and not have to wait for the Fed Ex Guy.


----------



## wako29 (Apr 3, 2007)

nice bike man, looks good
so how do ya like the Argyle?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

i like the argyle so far, i havent actually ridden the bike in a really long time, i need to start going to rye more often.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

how tall are you? im a little worried that the top tube will be too short for me. im 6 feet tall. do you have to be careful not to hit your feet on barspins?
i want a atomlab trailking but they won't be in for a while so im exploring my options


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

im 6 ft tall and just got my suburban built up and no to toe problems on toe overlap and i have 180 cranks


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

hmm. maybe ill have to consider it then. 
can you share your build? 

does the frame feel like the right size? 
thanks


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

yup check out the My new frame comes in today thread its go my build and pics. yeah the bike feels awesome and seems a perfect fit


----------



## p2Baller (Aug 10, 2007)

what seat and post is that?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

p2Baller said:


> what seat and post is that?


The post is just a generic cycle pro seat post, and the seat is a serfas BMX seat. They both are hopefully going to be replaced with an i-beam seatpost and i-sky seat


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

where did you get a long linear cable from!
too many people have a NS now. but i supose thats what happens when you make sick bike stuff.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

the_godfather said:


> where did you get a long linear cable from!
> too many people have a NS now. but i supose thats what happens when you make sick bike stuff.


I actually have yet to see another NS frame in person, the reason they are popping up on the forums left and right is because BTI just got them back instock a few weeks ago. Brake cable comes on spools, you just cut it to the lenght you want.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

look hes using my favorite seat


----------

